# WTH??? RF Punch 150- $680???



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

What???

RARE Rockford Fosgate Punch 150 HD Car Audio Amp Amplifier Old School Original | eBay

I like old school amps in pristine condition as much as the next guy. And this is a nice amp but, $680 BIN??? Reading the description it becomes obvious that the seller has been listening to too many so-called "car stereo authorities" and thinks this amp is a goldmine. He doesn't appear to even know what it is. He lists it as the HD model when it isn't and declares it the "original" Punch 150. 
I know it's his and he can ask whatever he wants for the thing but, lets at least stay within the realm of reality, OK? Stuff like this is what has driven the price up (unnecessarily) on old school equipment.
OK, rant over.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Let him dream. If it was unused and brand spanking new in the box it I wouldn't mind paying 200.00 for it if I was a hardcore RF. But the price his asking and in the condition it is in, he is straight up crazy lol....let him dream on.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sometimes in instances such as this, you need to kindly inform the person "WTF are you CRAZY" lol...


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Man I had one back in 95 I payed $75.00 bucks used very nice amp but not the price he's asking for


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

used and not mint ....$150 at the most...


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

There is another couple of sellers that pop up time to time with vintage, but very good condition, Alpine gear and they want WAY more than what the market would ever bear. I guess if they want to keep up the effort of relisting items with no bids.....

As much as I respected his collection, tomtomjr asked pretty ridiculously high prices for his gear as well when he was reducing his collection. Not sure if anybody actually took the bait on his stuff.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I messaged the seller and he claims to have sold one earlier in the year for 680....................................right....


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

It's like this with OZ audio speakers on ebay too. There was a guy who was listing a set of used 180cs components for like $450 since earlier in the summer. The past few months, his listings for the set have gone down to $399 but they still haven't sold. You'd think he would get a hint!

This is part of the reason I refuse to buy old school anymore. You used to be able to buy nice old school gear cheaply, but now for whatever reason people think that they are sitting on a gold mine just because it's "old school". You're better off paying less to buy a new product of equivalent performance than paying a buttload more for some old worn out gear that is on the brink of failure.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

There is a PG AX406 crossover on Ebay that has the black & purple "Frank Amp'n Stien Limited Edition" cover on it.The guy had the original starting price at $999.Someone must have ragged on him because he dropped the starting bid to $275.
I paid $80 for the last AX406 I got.
Its made by Audio Control.Very similar to the 6XS.

There was another joker trying to sell an old beat up Directed 1100d for $599 claiming it was the best amp ever made.He must have relisted every week for 6 months.It finally went away.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

This one is interesting. If his is worth $549 mine is worth $800!

ZED Audio ESX Q120 4 New Never Mounted Used Monster Sq 4CH Oldschool Amp Mantz | eBay


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

WTF is he smoking? If his is worth 680, I'll happily sell my (used but still decent) '83-84 RF punch 150 for 550. LOL


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Why not post an insane price and see if an idiot bites?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

we should all message him at the same time and offer something rediculously low


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sounds like fun


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Too bad the driver boards were known to have parts randomly fall off of them. I had issues with the HD series back in the day when it was brand new. As a result, I paid a reduced price for the outgoing Punch 150 after issues with both a Punch 150HD and a Punch 30HD. Sure it was a slightly larger amplifier, but I only had one die on me and Rockford Fosgate replaced it for free under warranty.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ou812 said:


> Why not post an insane price and see if an idiot bites?


bingo! Listing is free, why not.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Because then other people who have similar equipmet think that is what the market price is and they list theirs for a similar but maybe slightly less price to try and get the sale and then it could eventually raise the pricing on the entire market. Unless of course people actually DO want to sell their items, which at this price they will not!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not against a capitalistic approach where the market sets the price and to be honest this guy isn't going to sell that RF for $680. Nobody is that stupid. So, in a way the market (Fleabay shoppers) will be telling him his price is too high. 
The damage is done though when Billy Joe Bob remembers he has an old RF amp collecting dust in his attic or garage and says to himself "hey! I've got one of those amps too! I'll drag mine out, take a few pics and list it on there 'cause mine just has to be worth that too!". 
There are of course other ways to inflate the price of old school equipment on auction sites including shill-bidding and erroneously listing items utilizing the keywords "rare", "original", "underrated" and "cheater" just to name a few.
And as much as I despise what is happening on Fleabay, the real 'wild west' is Craigslist where there are few rules and no way to hold the seller responsible for his listings.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

PPI_GUY said:


> And as much as I despise what is happening on Fleabay, the real 'wild west' is Craigslist where there are few rules and no way to hold the seller responsible for his listings.


I once asked a Craigslist seller why his prices were ABOVE MSRP and his response was classic... 


He said: "Well, I paid $350 to have it installed and $300 to have it uninstalled when I sold the vehicle. I need to get that back too."

I wished him luck and just ignored him after that, even though he kept sending me emails saying he would take less in cash if I paid him that day.:laugh:


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm all for making a profit.But when people maliciously try to take advantage of uneducated buyers I get pissed.Take this guy for example.

He has been listing a seller refurbished Lanzar OPTI9 bass enhancer on Ebay for the last 2 months.He has the starting bid at $400 with a buy it now price of $700.He shows a partial picture of a Netgear CG3000d router to confuse unsuspecting buyers.
Every time he lists it I send him a very nice message explaining that I just wanted to let him know he has made a mistake so he can fix the listing.I tell him he only has a partial picture of a $30 router in the listing for a Lanzar OPTI9 which sells new for as low as $49.95 on Ebay.He never replies back and keeps relisting it.The only description he gives for the item is one word, "Lamaze".
I looked at his negative and someone left"I cant believe I spent $51 for a $14 retail pair of socks"
Sure,the buyer was half at fault here but it shows deceit on the sellers behalf.I cant stand these kind of people.They set a trap then lay in wait and hope someone bites.


----------

